# new box and stratergy



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi

so i reached a point were I had a certain amount of watches, more than I had storage for , and I like to keep my watches undercover for want of a better word,. I had also two winders one box for two watches one box for two more + 3 for storage, now I like a watch winder I know some don't, I have read it is recommended your autos are wound a least once a month ? may be right may be wrong. , therefore I think they have there place/use ,

BUT I now realise I did not need 4 constantly wound autos !, so after a bit of re thinking and search for suitable candidates, I have a new watch box (which is screwed to the wall), and a single winder , so the autos will not now be constantly wound all the time and subject to unnecessary wear ,but I can rotate them to be worn and be wound once a month or so on the winder if required or set one on the winder to be swapped when needed or when I fell like a change ! :teethsmile: oh and the winder can be turned off and be used as a posh storage box one more watch ! :teethsmile:

so here is the set up I now have , I will now do a SOTC with what's in the box and so I can record for future posterity and my own interest as to how it has varied in 12 months time ! :tumbleweed:

deano


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Very nice box, and I love the winder... I would think John Milner would approve :thumbsup:


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

Aloha ... Agreed on John milner also and he still is in upper Seattle area and has a Car parts business a long it me too.

Went up there few years back to see him he still is a very nice guy. I thought that .... " Winder was a .... Drag Racing Hilborn Injector Scoop "

like the Man Cave wall has on the car for a while there until I looked good .... very nice too...... :thumbs_up: .


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

That's not a winder, it's a piece of modern art! Like the new box too, got watch boxes on my xmas list and I've been good this year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

